# 10 gal vert Epiphytes only *Updated page 2 9/23/06*



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I wanted to try something with a theme. I wondered if I could construct a viv with only epiphytes that would still look good and not overdone. I think I may have succeeded. It needs a few touch-ups but I'm happy. Every plant in this viv is either an epiphyte or can be grown epiphytically.

Thanks for looking!

*Peperomia puteolata*









*Pleurothallis brighamii*









*Cattleya peckhaviensis*









*Anthurium clarinervium*









*Dischidia pectinoides*









*Hoya curtisii*









*Neoregelia "Bright Spot"*









*Top Half*









*Bottom Half*









*Full Shot*



















*Plants:*
Neoregelia "Red Waif"
N. ampullacea "New Type" (dwarf form)
N. "Bright Spot"
N. "Tiger Cub"
Peperomia puteolata
P. prostrata
Anthurium clarinervium
Cattleya peckhaviensis
Pleurothallis brighamii
Hoya curtisii
Dischidia pectinoides
Dischidia nummularia (undescribed sp.)
Dicranium sp. moss


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful. Looks like you've succeeded!


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Damn good looking


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

very nice antone!!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

MEH.


Its ok . 8) 


Just Kidding Antone! :lol: 
Looks Great!

The only thing Id do different is remove the terrestial layer and make it water. maybe place a nice sturdy peice of driftwood in the water ( stick outta the water of course) and plant the epiphytes there which you have planted in the dirt now.

I think this will really bring out the true nature of your theme.


TODD


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

whats going in there?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

You are still the viv making machine!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> MEH.
> 
> 
> Its ok . 8)
> ...


Which is why you didn't do it. :wink: :lol: Eventhough it may LOOK like I have them planted in the dirt, only 1 is actually in the dirt and thats the P. puteolata. The rest are either on top of the substrate or just above it. The Anthurium is actually planted on the wood just above the substrate, but you can not tell. Which is what I was going for. Looks like I did succeed!

Thanks for the compliments everyone.

I have no clue whats going in this terrarium. I make them faster than I buy frogs. Sometimes, I think I just like to make them b/c its nice to see the plants all together and watch them grow in.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Still considered planted my freind.

If I throw Wandering Jew clippings in a viv , but dont literally "plant " them in the substrate layer , are they the considered growing epiphytically ??? NIMHO.

Still nice work man.



TODD


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I cant believe that much fit into a 10 gallon. I always love your tanks and this one is no exception. You are definately an inspiration to my 10 gallon vert, which is still in the works.

Great tank!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Stunning. I'm a little confused on the "all epiphytic" theme, though, because in my understanding pretty much all of the commonly used vivarium plants (begonias, peps, broms, orchids, dischidias, hoyas, alocasias) grow epiphytically in nature...

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Stunning. I'm a little confused on the "all epiphytic" theme, though, because in my understanding pretty much all of the commonly used vivarium plants (begonias, peps, broms, orchids, dischidias, hoyas, alocasias) grow epiphytically in nature...
> 
> -Solly


So if you understand it, then whats the problem?? Haha. I could've used Alocasia, Caladium, Fittonia, Angel Wing Begonia, Peperomia caperata, Peperomia orba, Peperomia argyreia, Cissus rotundifolia... I can keep going.

Todd, like I said, only one is technically planted IN the substrate which is the P. puteolata. All of the others are above the soil, laying on top (which isn't IN) or attached to wood. Now leave me alone and just enjoy the beauty! 8) 

Thanks everyone for the compliments. It makes me feel good to know that I am providing some sort of inspiration to others.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

My confusion is why you labeled this all-epiphytes. Aren't all your (and our) tanks all-epiphytes? What terrestrial plants _ didn't _ you use to justify this title? Doesn't really matter, looks great either way.

-Solly


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I love all your tanks. How big does the anthurium get?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> My confusion is why you labeled this all-epiphytes. Aren't all your (and our) tanks all-epiphytes? What terrestrial plants _ didn't _ you use to justify this title? Doesn't really matter, looks great either way.
> 
> -Solly


Read my last post (Alocasia, Caladium, Fittonia, Angel Wing Begonia, Peperomia caperata, Peperomia orba, Peperomia argyreia, Cissus rotundifolia, Maranta, Calathea... ). I DIDN'T use any of those plants which I COULD have and which are COMMONLY used in many tanks. Yes, most of the plants that make up the list in my vivs are usually epiphytes, but not all. I have lots of terrestrial plants that could've gone in there.

So since I used only epiphytes, I titled it as such. Does anyone else see this as confusing?? 









You get it yet??

Sam, the Anthurium will outgrow this viv, but I like it while its small enough to fit.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm just stupid, that's all. :roll:

Nice viv  

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Haha. Not stupid at all, just a bit confused maybe?? Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

A couple of updated pics. I added somethings here and there since the initial planting but it has grown in a bit on its own as well. I kinda wish I had room for another small light so that my bottom brom coul get some color. I guess the shadowing from the brom above it doesn't help... :wink: 




























Initial:









Now:


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

It sucks. Majorly. :wink:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, I love follow-up shots! Is the viv still frogless? Sure makes it easier to keep the glass clean that way...  

Are Anthuriums in general pretty slow-growing?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

c'est ma said:


> Oh, I love follow-up shots! Is the viv still frogless? Sure makes it easier to keep the glass clean that way...
> 
> Are Anthuriums in general pretty slow-growing?


Yeah, this viv is still frogless...  Soon though, I have some Peruvian beauties that will inhabit this little viv. 8) 

I've noticed that all my Anthuriums grow pretty slow no matter what the heck I do. Outside or in a viv, they just grow slow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

This viv looks awesome! what lighting do you use over this size tank, or i guess the better question would be what WOULD you like to have over this size tank...im shopping around for lighting for my 10tall and cant decide what to use...once i figure out lighting you can expect an order from me


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks! What I would like to put is just one of those 30 watt twisty CF bulbs. That would do it but at this moment in time I just don't have the space to do it b/c this tank is on a middle shelf and the bulb would cook the viv sitting on top of it.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

You could try a lights of america fixture, and just wire it so that the ballast is remote, itll take EXTREMELY little space if done this way. hey have 42 watts, and im sure they have around 30, not posetive.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> You could try a lights of america fixture, and just wire it so that the ballast is remote, itll take EXTREMELY little space if done this way. hey have 42 watts, and im sure they have around 30, not posetive.


I have the space for the bulb and fixture per se (b/c thats whats on there now) but since I have to leave the bulb sitting right on top, it would cook the viv if it were any higher wattage than what I'm using. Thats why I don't have the higher one in there. To use it I'd have to lift the fixture off the viv at least 3".


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

you could always use a hole saw and drill a 2" hole and put a small pc fan into the fixture, that will cool it down nicely.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Danyal said:


> you could always use a hole saw and drill a 2" hole and put a small pc fan into the fixture, that will cool it down nicely.


I actually thought about that but then it would let light out. :? I'm not worried about it. The plants are alive just not crazy vibrant. Like the frogs will care right?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

If the ballast was remote, that would reduce tempetures allot. But it is good to stay safe


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> If the ballast was remote, that would reduce tempetures allot. But it is good to stay safe


The bulb itself is the source of the heat. This setup has no ballast really. Its just one of these...










With a lower wattage version of this in it...


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a TIIIIINY ballast in that big plastic base of the bulb. If you ever wanted to switch to a regular PC light, and didn't want to pay the ridiculous prices for a PC unit, pop the ballast out of that little ditty and wire the wires up to the pins on the PC light. 

Voila, instant cheap PC ballast


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, those swirlys get hotter then hell because the ballast is right there with the bulb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats amazing Antone!!!!! I love it!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Heck of a tank for so small... Very nice.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to compliment the viv, oops  

Great work, when can I get some of those for my 10g vert that's in the planning stages?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Some of???


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Everything :O

Hell, can I just buy that from you? :twisted:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

FrogOnMyToe said:


> Everything :O
> 
> Hell, can I just buy that from you? :twisted:


Oh. Haha. You can buy it sure... How we gonna get it there? :lol:


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Wrap it in styrofoam and hope USPS doesn't break it.

Hah. Yea right


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

<The bulb itself is the source of the heat. This setup has no ballast really.>
actually i'd have to disagree with you there, like frogonmytoe(like that name) said there is a small ballast in the base of the bulb, right after your bulb turns off try pulling it out and handling it, yes the tubes are hot but the base is even hotter.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Danyal said:


> <The bulb itself is the source of the heat. This setup has no ballast really.>
> actually i'd have to disagree with you there, like frogonmytoe(like that name) said there is a small ballast in the base of the bulb, right after your bulb turns off try pulling it out and handling it, yes the tubes are hot but the base is even hotter.


Yeah I know there is a ballast but not the classical type that most people wouuld think of. I'm not THAT thin. :wink:


----------

